# Help ID'ing De Rosa SLX frame



## zmudshark

I am considering an older De Rosa frame. Can one of the fine folk here ID this frame?:
View attachment 89516


----------



## steel515

Is that real?


----------



## zmudshark

steel515 said:


> Is that real?


I hope so!


----------



## zmudshark

Someone has a full mail box!


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## zmudshark

Thanks caterham,

Now I'm just waiting for the deal to go through. It may take awhile. If there is any way I can get it, I certainly will. As you know, I am fond of the blue bikes.

Love your Cinelli, someday I may go modern, but for now I am quite content being stuck in the 80's


----------



## samh

*microfusion?*



caterham said:


> The decalling,fork crown, bbkt, chainstays ,brakebridge,chroming specifics,etc would make this beauty a very desireable DeRosa Professional SLX from about 1986/87. By 88/89 Ugo had reverted to his classic Microfusion Italiana flat crown and gone to a cast bridge and installed a pump peg on back of the headtube.


What is microfusion? I heard Colnago invented it.


----------



## caterham

> What is microfusion?


Pressure die-casting




> I heard Colnago invented it.


incorrect. Colnago invented the gawdy paint job


----------



## zmudshark

caterham said:


> incorrect. Colnago invented the gawdy paint job


+1
http://www.microfond.it/microfusion_metal_injection_moulding.htm


----------



## Guest

caterham said:


> Pressure die-casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incorrect. Colnago invented the gawdy paint job



Well said.

The most over-rated bikes ever.


----------



## zmudshark

Well, The beautiful Ugo Blue De Rosa has been sold, but not to me, unfortunately. I found it on this site:
http://www.matuzmaster.hu/matuzmaster2_derosa.html
The owner is very accommodating, and speaks good English. He has some beautiful bikes, as well.


----------



## MaestroXC

Caterham, what you say is very interesting given that my SLX was identified as an '85 by DeRosa based on the "serial number" (such as it is), and yet it has several characteristics that you attribute to the later models.




























Granted, the frame has been restored, so the decals, chroming, and braze-on cable guides are not period correct, yet judging by the fork, brake bridge, and the pump peg behind the headtube (present, not shown), you would catagorize it as an 88-89?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## caterham

Hi Maestro,

First off, I'm not a deRosa historian.Just a long time owner that's observed changes to the frames over time-in particular from the mid 70's to the early 90's when the model range expanded.

Keep in mind also that the italian builders of the time were mostly smallish operations - regular model year differentation really didn't exist per se. Instead, the bikes evolved slowly and sometimes seemingly sporadically with the availabilty of components and fashion whims. Framesets were fabricated one at a time rather than as production runs and there was some leeway for customer/distributor input. My own frameset from 1979 was a semi custom order in a half size increment.

To my knowledge, DeRosa did not apply serial numbers to his creations until sometime *after* the move into the factory location (88?) .Prior to that time, any Alpha-numeric markings on the bottom bracket shell appear to be only code stampings to identify that particular btm bkt shell's tube angles and not dating /serial number info . 

Fork crown selection and chroming details vary a great deal during the entire span of the 80's. The first sloping crowns were introduced with the limited edition Linea Aerodynamica's in 1980 and appear *most commonly* during the first half of that decade and then he *mostly* reverts back to the classic flat track crown style- no doubt with pressure from his distributors to ensure that DeRosa's have an unique aesthetic apart from the Merckx bikes of the time. 



For 1986, he "officially" introduces his Microfusion Italiana "bridgeless" btm bkt shell.

1986 catalogue pic-









In 88, the trademark "Diamante" chainstays dissappear in favor of a more conventional oval crossection ( again returning in the 90's).









Also take notice of the seatstay cap logos in the 86 vs the 88 catalog pics. The earlier versions have the DeRosa script written lengthwise/longitudinally, whereas later versions have a vertical orientation.










1988 catalogue pic(35 anniversario)-









1988 colours( note both flat & sloping crown variations and tube style brake bridges)










In 89, the traditional tubular rear brake bridge is "officially" replaced by the cast unit.Flat fork crown becomes "standard"(No Am.)

89 Gita catalogue-










So as I see it, your lovely classic DeRosa Professional SLX would mostly likely appear to date from 89/90.
best,
k


----------



## zmudshark

*Some Pictures of Rosa*

Special thanks to caterham and toomany bikes for their guidance.


----------



## caterham

Looks great, z!
Love the pantographed TTT record 78 stem. 
So whaddya think of her?

best,
k



suggestion- veloflex pave's in the natural sidewall for a more sophisticated ride, and visually lighten the appearance of the wheels.


----------



## zmudshark

mr k, 

Best ride ever! I will order some tires this week. Actually I have 3 sets of tubulars that I am going to tet compatability with the 7 speed. I even have a set with REAL Vittoria CX/CG's on them. They are laced to 7400 DA 6 speed hubs. I've made 7 speed work with 6 speed, Now I have to try to make 6 speed work with 7. I do have a set of GL330's coming this week that are 7 speed, but I'd really like to try the GEL 280's with the Vittorias on it.

I've been busy with junk finds, check out this thread on a crusher rescue:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=315676


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## zmudshark

I have it mostly apart, I'm thinking of sending all the pieces to you!


----------



## tornadoes16

nevermind


----------



## zmudshark

It's late 1980's, 1987-1989 would be my bet.

FYI, you are liable to get bad info at the C&V forum.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=602207


----------



## tornadoes16

zmudshark said:


> It's late 1980's, 1987-1989 would be my bet.
> 
> FYI, you are liable to get bad info at the C&V forum.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=602207


Yeah, just trying to dial the year in. Why would I get bad info?


----------



## zmudshark

tornadoes16 said:


> Yeah, just trying to dial the year in. Why would I get bad info?


Because a lot of people there talk like they know, but they don't know their ax from a hole in the ground.

Gomango is cool, and posts here. A lot of the folk there are blowhard know it alls who repeat internet misinformation like it was fact.

Of course, that's just my opinion.

DeRosa's can be hard to pin down to an exact year, because they offered a mix of things in a range of years. The brake bridge and the vertical seatstay logo are clues, but not exact indicators.

I have five 1980-90's De Rosa's, the serial numbers are useless. A is North America, beyond that, I don't think the facory can tell you much.

PS---Don't powdercoat it, unless Spectrum in CO is going to do it.


----------



## tornadoes16

zmudshark said:


> Because a lot of people there talk like they know, but they don't know their ax from a hole in the ground.
> 
> Gomango is cool, and posts here. A lot of the folk there are blowhard know it alls who repeat internet misinformation like it was fact.


ah ok. I had posted the same thing here, but it's really slow. I appreciate the help!


----------



## gomango

Thanks Z! Look guys, I have had so many good folks try to figure out the year of my bike I gave up. Seriously. DeRosa gave it a guess as well. I've had several people say it is incorrect info. I sent a few new shots of my bike to a family member in Bolzano. She'll send it to a couple of people and see what happens. I'm really not very good at the bike history thingee. Cars yes, bikes no. I do know a good looking bike when I see one though, and tornadoe you would do well to look up some posts for Zmudshark's or Caterham's DeRosas. That'll set you straight on this matter. Also, please be careful with this powdercoat idea. The fine details on your frame could get buried under powdercoat. I'm sure you are doing good investigative work on this, but if it were me I'd spend more on this frameset. Spectrum would do a great job, especially after seeing the Primato I saw last weekend done by them. Enjoy your bike!

and from the pics/info above, my bike and yours look like they are from that 89-90 group.


----------



## tornadoes16

I can't seem to find this Primato that Spectrum did...link please?

Thanks!


----------



## gomango

No link. I saw her at the NSC Velo-Cross event in Blaine, Mn. Nice bike. If you want to see a perfect Primato, look at Zmudshark's newer thread in this section. In fact, if you want a visual road map for your bike, search for Zmudshark's threads. Really fun stuff- tons of eye candy. You'll get the idea quickly.


----------



## dgitl

I actually need help figuring out what this DeRosa is or if it's been altered:
It seems to be internally cable routed, but the braze-ons are missing without damage to the paint?

I'm desperately trying to find out what the story is with this any help is appreciated.

https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/digitldlnkwnt/DeRosa/

https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/digitldlnkwnt/DeRosa/


----------



## dbh

That looks like the De Rosa that just sold on ebay. I was sitting on the fence about that one. For $530, you got an amazing deal. If the carbon fork is not to your liking, you can sell it off and the Chris King headset for a tidy sum of change. Not sure exactly what you've got, but my guess would be a neo primato.


----------



## zmudshark

dbh said:


> That looks like the De Rosa that just sold on ebay. I was sitting on the fence about that one. For $530, you got an amazing deal. If the carbon fork is not to your liking, you can sell it off and the Chris King headset for a tidy sum of change. Not sure exactly what you've got, but my guess would be a* neo primato*.


What?


----------



## ultimobici

dgitl said:


> I actually need help figuring out what this DeRosa is or if it's been altered:
> It seems to be internally cable routed, but the braze-ons are missing without damage to the paint?
> 
> I'm desperately trying to find out what the story is with this any help is appreciated.
> 
> https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/digitldlnkwnt/DeRosa/
> 
> https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/digitldlnkwnt/DeRosa/


This is a little worrying.


----------



## dgitl

I saw that at first but i'm not too worried about it. It looks like someone had the frame custom made/ altered. Definitely wasn't done with a nail and a hammer, so whoever bought this frame probably had this added extra. 
The other idea i had is that if someone had the frame restore, they could have had the braze-ons removed that normally accompany internal-cable routes.

Don't get me wrong, i wasn't all beer and skittles about this but I've sought out other opinions including writing to DeRosa and sending them the pics and they wrote back that this is a genuine frame from 1980. 

Bottom line even if it is a bit different and not in complete collectors condition, I have always wanted a DeRosa frame, so i consider myself lucky to have found in my size for less than 600.00 shipped. 

Thanks for the ideas and aspects people have written in about this frame with. Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Had what "added"??

The picture shows a collapse of the top tube surrounding the cable inlet.

That is not an " extra added feature"

It is a damaged tube.

And to the poster that said a Neo Primato. This frame pre-dates the Primato. The Primato pre-dates the Neo-Primato.

This is clearly not a Neo-Primato, not any more than it is a Merak.


----------



## gomango

Looks like a mid-80's Super Prestige to me. Not a Primato, or a Neo Primato.

This is a Primato. My wife's. 










I'm too tired to figure this out tonight. I do know that I've seen some higher De Rosa prices lately, and I watch this stuff fairly closely.

Also, I'm not sure about the steel fork in the questioned frame's pic. More pics will help.


----------



## dgitl

gomango, the frame is from 1980. This was confirmed by Christiano DeRosa viewing the same pics i had posted. So the model is still a question, but i know the year. I can post the response for those that think i may be stretching the truth a bit. Also i have no yet received the frame so i can't really post anything else other than what i have. Once i get the frame i can take higher res pics.

As far as collapsed, i definitely don't see that. Provided i am no expert in these matters, it simply looked to me like an internal cable route, with no braze on like you see on gomango's wife's bike (nice frame btw), and there are two of them. I'm not sure if i posted the pic, but i do have a left to right head to tail shot of the frame and you can see that another such hole exists on the "left side closed to the seat stay's.

If it truly is defective or structurally compromised in any way, i may very well have the tube replaced, provided the rest of the frame is sound. If not i'll sell the head set and fork and chalk it up to a life lesson.

Bottom line, I appreciate all of the input here good bad or otherwise and I appreciate anyone taking the time to look at these pics to help me out. Hopefully one day I can learn more myself to pay it forward.


----------



## zmudshark

It's not a Super Prestige (aka Professional), in spite of the decals.

I think the bike may be ruined, judging from the huge dent in the top tube.


----------



## gomango

Look, I wouldn't question what zmud says on these matters, but I would:

1) Find a very good local builder to take a look. We put a new top tube tube in a Pinarello Treviso last year. Not cheap, but my buddy Tommy is riding the bike.

2) Talk to the De Rosa folks again and see if they can do more with the id. They have helped me on numerous occasions. They seem like they care about their bikes after the initial sale, old and new.

3) Look into a repaint

4) Once you have determined the model, talk to Cyclomondo or Jr about a decal set

5) Or just give up and try to get your money back. Everything I'm talking about requires more money, and at some point, what's the point?

By the way, sorry this happened to you. Looks like a cool frame aside from the difficulties. I'd keep the steel fork on it if I were you, or find another frame if all of this seems too ridiculous.

My wife says thanks for the nod on the frame. She is racing the bike in three 1/2 triathlons this summer with her training group. I'm sure it will get a good work out.

Cheers,
Gomango


----------



## zmudshark

I would think that a tube replacement and good paint job/decal work would cost as much a a decent frame.

YMMV


----------



## dgitl

Gomango - Thats basically what i am thinking in that order. Triathlons are cool, i just dont like running or swimming ;-)

Zmud - Thankx for your insight. I kind of thought that it might be the case where repairs and resto. would be too expensive. 

If this frame is truly damaged then i will submit to get a full refund as this frame was not described as having anything wrong with it; and the pic's - to me anyway - do not show an obvious deformation in the top tube, i see a hole for cable routing and some paint wear from the cable housing. If this guy really did sell me damaged goods w/o disclosing it as such i would think thats grounds for a refund. 


Either way the frame is on it's way so once i look at it; i'll make the final call taking into account all the input from this forum; thanx again for all your input.


----------



## gomango

dgitl said:


> Gomango - Thats basically what i am thinking in that order. Triathlons are cool, i just dont like running or swimming ;-)
> 
> Zmud - Thankx for your insight. I kind of thought that it might be the case where repairs and resto. would be too expensive.
> 
> If this frame is truly damaged then i will submit to get a full refund as this frame was not described as having anything wrong with it; and the pic's - to me anyway - do not show an obvious deformation in the top tube, i see a hole for cable routing and some paint wear from the cable housing. If this guy really did sell me damaged goods w/o disclosing it as such i would think thats grounds for a refund.
> 
> 
> Either way the frame is on it's way so once i look at it; i'll make the final call taking into account all the input from this forum; thanx again for all your input.



The only "running" I do is around town with our kids in the car. The only swimming I do is going out to the diving deck at the cabin. 

p.s. There is usually a nicely stocked cooler of beer on this very platform!

p.p.s. Notice I said I am the "pit" crew. Not the athlete.


----------



## dgitl

gomango touche`

And just say no to drinking and diving...

lol...that was pretty clever..


----------



## gomango

dgitl said:


> gomango touche`
> 
> And just say no to drinking and diving...
> 
> lol...that was pretty clever..


Yes it was. After staying at home the last three days with Bronchitis, I finally got to check back in on this thread. Don't forget to post her when you are finished. I'm a gawker!


----------



## slamy

This frame is an early 1980's DeRosa. Some of the early 80's frames had those rounded forks. Also, the the bottom bracket is the older version that they used before they went to investment cast one used in about 1985 and on. This frame has had some work done to it, removing of the brake cable guides and adding the internal routing.


----------



## dgitl

slamy..you are correct.
Some folks on here thought perhaps there was damage to the top tube or a collapsed interior cable route but that is not the case. It was a funky reflection in the picture.
The frame is gorgeous with hardly any rust anywhere.
DeRosa confirmed the frame is made of SLX tubing. 

The decals are peculiar but i suspect they were altered on purpose, maybe do to a repaint? I am unsure of the exact model but i really don't care; i'm gonna ride the hell out of it anyway.

Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

dgitl said:


> I actually need help figuring out what this DeRosa is or if it's been altered:
> It seems to be internally cable routed, but the braze-ons are missing without damage to the paint?
> 
> I'm desperately trying to find out what the story is with this any help is appreciated.


Sorry to drag up an old thread, so I guess falls into the "for what it's worth" category of replies. 

I just picked up a De Rosa frame and fork with the same style of cable routing. No lugs around the cable entry/exit holes either, The cable outer feeds in and stops about 1/2" inside the holes, the outer does not feed all the way through the top tube. The inner however feeds through all the way so it is "internally guided" which leads me to believe this is a factory job and probably an option, as opposed to some aftermarket effort.

The cable exit is on top of the top tube, but the entry is on the drive side, not on top or underneath the top tube.

Mine is about an 88, based on Caterham's excellent and informative contribution at post number 13 in this thread. Oval stays, tube brake bridge, no serial number or other stamps, logo running along the seatstay cap as opposed to vertically, thus placing it at (or around) 1988. It has no decals and I think it may have been repainted at some point in its life.

It's reasonable to assume that these features could be ordered from the factory, which adds to the confusion in trying to decipher the age of these bikes.

My other De Rosa is, I think, a mid 80s, and has two "left" seatstay caps. The writing on the drive side cap faces the rear of the bike. I have never seen another like that. Must have been a Friday afternoon build. 

Grumps


----------



## Haste77

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******.....


----------



## raimundospark

I bought my Super Prestige in December 1986, and it is just like the others from the '86 catalog has the seatstay cap logo. However, it's the colors of the Giallo America from the 1988 catalog posted by Caterham. 

Just providing a little more historical info. Also getting my post count up.


----------



## Little Dickie

*My 1986 de rosa slx*

Just got my old bike back on the road. Bike was only used for training and a couple of time trials at the end of my racing days in the late 80"s. Had about 3500 miles on it, never crashed; stored indoors and has cleaned up beautifully. Purchased during winter of 1987 with Campy C Record crankset, front/rear derailleurs, brake levers; Suntour Superbe brakes and micro seatpost; Simplex shifters; 3TTT bars and panto stem; Wober rims and Maillard hubs; new Vittoria pave clinchers, Look pedals and Specialized saddle. This bike is still lightning fast!! 60 cm down tube. Have photos.


----------

